
Show HN: A Chrome extension to extract JSON from the tab's data structures - assafmo
https://github.com/assafmo/chrome-page-to-json
======
assafmo
Hello, This is my first submission to HN.

Sometimes I scrap web pages for fun looking for structured data, which can be
mostly found in HTML tables and lists.

I wrote some specific tools for myself using scrapy, bash (super fun with
curl, sed, awk, tr, grep) and nodejs (cheerio), but this is my first try at
giving back to the community.

I'm planning to add a basic CLI support, but in the meantime I'd love to get
your feedback.

Cheers!

